
TUI Demo – Terminal Interface to Mastodon - UkiahSmith
https://asciinema.org/a/fTq6pzFOIrPzaIt1ralRM86wE
======
jstimpfle
This is certainly well done. But, I don't get the point of complex TUIs.
Granted - text consoles are useful because they allow programs to get input,
output, and job control, and even text selection with very little effort. It
can't get simpler than printf() and friends.

With more complex TUIs these points don't really apply. There is a lot of
effort involved to get the layout right, so why not make it nice? Text
selection isn't possible with windows (I guess? Do text terminals support this
stuff?).

Font support is awful (only 1 font size, limited font styles), text is harder
to read, and so on.

Terminal interfaces have an ergonomic advantage over traditional GUIs in that
they are not painfully context dependent: dealing with keyboard focus is
annoying and slows the user down. But, it's just a cultural thing and it's
easy to make graphical applications with a TUI-like input model.

The only arguments in favor of TUI that I can see is that they are really fast
to load up (compared to ~1 sec that it takes to create an OpenGL window) and
that you can easily use them over an SSH connection.

A last argument might be that many window managers suck at switching between
windows. What bash or tmux do might be more ergonomic for some people.

~~~
mostlysimilar
For me personally I just think they're cool looking and enjoy using them.

~~~
leetbulb
Same here. I've honestly never cared much for Mastodon, but this client makes
it a bit more appealing to me.

------
enkiv2
Remarkably similar to a client I wrote a while back
([http://github.com/enkiv2/fern](http://github.com/enkiv2/fern))

------
pard68
[Here is the link to the repo][0]

[0]: https:github.com/ihabunek/toot

~~~
jessaustin
[https://github.com/ihabunek/toot](https://github.com/ihabunek/toot)

------
cyberjunkie
I wish Telegram had a nicer, better updated CLI app.

